# Happy Birthday Masi:))



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Well Masi will be 2 tomorrow, I can't believe how fast time flies, so I took a few shots of her today, enjoy and thanks for looking)



















where is my Jolly Ball??









here it is now throw it !!









not enough, throw it again!









ok, if your not going to throw it, I'm gonna kill it


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY MASIPOO!!     :birthday:


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

Happy birthday masi hope mum buys you lots of new things to chew and eat


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

she is so beautiful!

Happy Birthday Masi! hope you are getting extra spoiled today


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well she got a good grooming along with the other at the groomers on sunday,,her birthday present is getting xrays for ofa on thursday , I don't quite think that's what she had in mind tho)


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i can't believe Masi is all grown up.seems like just yesterday we were talking puppies..................

Happy B-Day to Masi from Aunt Debbie, Cousin Sam, and Neka........

i think your Mom should bring you to Maine for your B-day........we can all go on a doggie hike and have some Bully Cake and Ice cream..........


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy #2 Masi, she looks very happy!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the big pretty girl!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy BD pretty girl!!! How about meeting in NH at Hilton Park on Sunday at 1pm four us will be there.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Heidi, ahh I work sundays, so weekends unfortunately are iffy for me, (


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Ari and Anik hope that Masi can feel the happy birthday wishes they are sending North to big sis!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

WOW!! I've really been out of the loop because I'm training 7 dogs right now. 

Sorry I missed your Birthday Masi girl, I hope it was a great one..

I've been getting emails from your sisters and brothers and their having great birthdays too.


----------

